

Python Anywhere. Share Python/Bash/SQL console instances. - ziziyO
http://www.pythonanywhere.com/

======
tav
Together with Python e-learning courses this could be a real winner. I say
this because back when I tutored compsci students, my most effective method
was to use shared (GNU) screen sessions. The pair programming and the ability
to see how others worked helped students become confident with Python a lot
faster.

Unfortunately back then, students tended to use Windows and setting up Cygwin
scared a lot of them before they even got around to doing any programming. A
tool like Python Anywhere would definitely be a far more attractive approach
if I were to do something similar today.

~~~
octopus
Have you considered installing Enthought free edition ? It has in a single
package: Python, Numpy, Scipy, IPython, and you can install it on Linux,
Windows and Mac.

~~~
gte910h
Sorry to contact you this way, you have no email address in profile:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3882489> is misleadingly titled.

"Mac OS X 10.8 restricted to App Store, signed apps by default"

Says an App has to be released via the Appstore and signed to be installable
under the default settings. This is not true. An app needs to be Signed OR in
the Appstore to be installable by default.

Can you please edit your post title to include the word OR or a "/" between
the two mechanisms?

~~~
octopus
Unfortunately I can't edit the title anymore (really sorry about that), HN
let's you modify a post for a limited amount of time, after which the title
(and the possibility to delete a post) is frozen.

As a side note, the title is the non edited title of the linked article, I
didn't wrote this article ...

------
pjmlp
What is with these people trying to have startups everywhere with IDEs on the
web?!

I'll have everything local, thank you.

~~~
hjwp3
Here's one answer: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3877475>

~~~
hjwp3
OK that link totally didn't do what I thought it would. Anyways, what I meant
to say was: see Tycho's post below - sometimes you're at a PC which doesn't
have Python installed.

So it doesn't have to be a replacement for your desktop, although it can be.
It can also just be a complement - if you use dropbox or github, then you can
know that, no matter where you are, you can always get to your code and work
on it... internet cafe in Thailand, friend's PC, locked-down-corporate-
desktop...

~~~
pjmlp
These IDE on the cloud bring no value to me besides not having my tools
around, or not having access to them due to possible network failures.

Not to mention the possible issues with data security.

------
jpdus
Any chance for adding Jython?

Edit: Apparently there are some bugs with the Dropbox snyc. When trying to
open a .txt file (in the same shared Dropbox dir) I always get an IOError...

output=open("proj4-suc.txt","r") IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory:
'proj4-suc.txt' (but it is shown in the file explorer too..)

~~~
hjwp2
Hey, if you drop us a note via "send feedback" or make a post in our forums we
can help...

~~~
jpdus
Just did that via "send feedback".

Many thanks, apart from that i didnt find any bugs so far and everything works
as on my local machine via the Dropbox integration!

------
reiz
That is pretty cool. It reminds me on Cloud9 IDE <http://c9.io/>. But I guess
Python Anywhere is a better fit for Python developers. And you guys are
beating Cloud9 with the price. I like that :-) I am not a Python developer,
but I will send the link to my Python friends. Good luck with that.

------
oellegaard
I would love you guys to uninstall some common libraries like Django and let
the users decide what kind of version that would fit. Except from that it is
very cool! Would love to hear more about how this is implemented technically.

~~~
hjwp3
You can install modules locally, using pip install --user, and then I gather
that the right combination of virtualenv hacks in your WSGI file will let you
choose the django version... Will try and get that documented somewhere.

------
swenson
Do they seriously not have SSL support for their own login page?

I really cannot bring myself to put in a password to a non-encrypted web page,
let alone trust them to protect my files.

Is there an ETA on this?

~~~
hjwp3
We're definitely keen to get it in asap. The hang-up was getting secure
websockets working - that was showing up a bunch of socket errors server-side,
but the latest dev testing seems to show things are looking better, so we hope
to get it in real soon. weeks not months...

~~~
hjwp3
Just to say that HTTPS is now live across the site, and active on all pages...

------
Tycho
Nice. Now I can use Python at work (where the computers and servers are
otherwise locked down).

------
ams6110
This website crashes my browsers (Omniweb and Safari, any webkit-based
browser?)

~~~
hjwp3
hey, will you drop us a note via "send feedback" and we'll see if we can debug
this?

------
bsg75
Hopefully a DB backend other then MySQL will be added in the near future.

~~~
hjwp2
Lots of people have asked for Postgres, so I can +1 that on our tracker for
you... Any other DB you'd like?

~~~
bsg75
My votes would be for Redis and MongoDB.

I assume SQLite is available via Python?

~~~
hjwp3
yep

------
hjwp2
thanks for the post, ziziyO!

